# Jon , I see your carrying Monzaburo



## joex175 (Aug 2, 2011)

any inclination to begin carrying his 240/270's Honyaki blades?

http://yhst-27988581933240.stores.y...-honyaki-blue-ii-steel-240mm-blade-kn240.html

I have always kind of been intrigued by these knives , would love to see if you could get some in and do some reviews , his honyaki's start at about 600 dollars , I have always been curious as to the quality


I think MadRookie owns one but I can not remember entirely


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Aug 2, 2011)

joex175 said:


> any inclination to begin carrying his 240/270's Honyaki blades?
> 
> http://yhst-27988581933240.stores.y...-honyaki-blue-ii-steel-240mm-blade-kn240.html
> 
> ...


 
He sold it back in early May, for half of what he paid for it.


----------



## joex175 (Aug 2, 2011)

Pensacola Tiger said:


> He sold it back in early May, for half of what he paid for it.


 
did he not enjoy it? I thought I remember him describing it as quite a laser with great geometry 


should I pass on these?


I also am looking at a Mizuno Tanrenjo Suminagashi 240mm in Blue 2 , Koki has one he will sell me and I know salty spoke super highly of this knife , but its 1200 dollars which is in the same range as other makers Honyaki's , and twice as much as Monzaburo's in this case


----------



## Salty dog (Aug 2, 2011)

The MT honyakis are not thin knives. Great grind and fantastic polish but it's a thick knife. Not for those looking to go thin.

I inquired about a thinner 270 and they said they weren't able to produce one. What's up with that?


----------



## joex175 (Aug 2, 2011)

Salty dog said:


> The MT honyakis are not thin knives. Great grind and fantastic polish but it's a thick knife. Not for those looking to go thin.
> 
> I inquired about a thinner 270 and they said they weren't able to produce one. What's up with that?


 
I was referring to your suminagashi 240mm , not the honyaki's you own , the thin comment was in regards to madrookies Monzaburo 240 HonYaki in I think White 2 , which is custom made for aframestokyo to be a bit thinner.

MadRookie or someone else in the know with either aframes or monzaburo chiming in would be appreciated


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Aug 2, 2011)

joex175 said:


> MadRookie or someone else in the know with either aframes or monzaburo chiming in would be appreciated


 
You'll find him on the other forum, not here.


----------



## joex175 (Aug 2, 2011)

thanks for that pens , didnt realize thank you


----------



## Salty dog (Aug 2, 2011)

joex175 said:


> I was referring to your suminagashi 240mm , not the honyaki's you own , the thin comment was in regards to madrookies Monzaburo 240 HonYaki in I think White 2 , which is custom made for aframestokyo to be a bit thinner.
> 
> MadRookie or someone else in the know with either aframes or monzaburo chiming in would be appreciated


 
I see. My bad. I'd call the suminigashi medium thickness. That's why I like it for an all arounder. If you're going to drop that kind of coin I'd seriously look at the Masamoto honyaki @ $1000. It makes a great counterpart to a work horse.


----------



## joex175 (Aug 2, 2011)

thanks salty , I think your and I's oppinions of knives are pretty similar , while I appreciate a laser I prefer a more medium thick knife , my knives I use cuurrently is a 270 Tanaka gyuto , 240mm DT ITK , and a 240 Ichimonji TKC which has been heavily sharpened on one side and I only use for special occasions.

I will check that masamoto out , I got a PM from the current owner of the Monzaburo 240mm Honyaki in White 2 that MadRookie used to own , he confirmed that it is indeed a laser .

I cant wait to hear your review of del's new carbon gyuto , I would really like to support one of these makers with my money , I definitely want a carbon knife for my next purchase and I am about to 
I think step up to the next price point of kitchen knives , whether that ends at 600 or 1000 I am not quite sure yet , Michael Rader & Delbert & Stephan are all really making some impressive knives , as well as HHH 

I am flip flopping every day on this decision haha


Again - Thanks Salty your oppinion I value greatly , will look closer at the masamoto and see how I can go about perhaps getting one in person


----------



## JBroida (Aug 2, 2011)

haha... seems like you got your questions answered without my help 

I'll shoot you a PM in a bit.


----------



## Salty dog (Aug 2, 2011)

Although I have to say, Jon has more experience with a wider variety of knives than I have. I can only comment on the ones I've used. He has access to all kinds of stuff and knows his stuff.

I said "stuff"? what the **** is wrong with me?


----------



## JBroida (Aug 2, 2011)

haha... too much time online... it will do that to you. Take a shot of whiskey and work the line for the night... that will fix you right back up


----------



## Salty dog (Aug 2, 2011)

Vodka only.


----------



## JBroida (Aug 2, 2011)

my bad... i've always been a whiskey guy. College screwed up vodka for me.


----------



## Salty dog (Aug 2, 2011)

High school screwed up whiskey.:razz:


----------



## Eamon Burke (Aug 3, 2011)

Scott, I had a Salty Dog tonight, made me think of you. It's up to 110 here in Texas, and it really hit the spot. fftopic:


----------



## TamanegiKin (Aug 3, 2011)

johndoughy said:


> Scott, I had a Salty Dog tonight, made me think of you. It's up to 110 here in Texas, and it really hit the spot. fftopic:


 
The heat/humidity out here are insane. My a/c at home is cranked but the place won't get below 85 or 90. I miss L.A. Life in TX would be a bit cooler if Jon would open up a JKI out here. Back on topic, the Gesshin Ino honyaki gyuto is around 1k if I'm not mistaken. I'd definately be hawkin' that one as well.


----------

